# gut das es euch gibt ^^ will mir morgen ne neue grafik karte kaufen hilfe



## KayO2009 (26. August 2009)

hi erstmal meine grafikkarte gibt grad den geist auf da muss ich mir ne neue grafikkarte kaufen, woher ich das weis, rüttelt und hängt, seh über all flecken dreiecke und nix kann man lesen.
*
handelt sich dabei um das online game runes of magic falss wichtig*

hab mir zwar welche bereits im internet angekuckt weiss aber damit nix anzufangen, keine ahnung einfach darüber ^^

also ich wil und kann leider nur bis zu 100€ ausgeben und ich hab mein rechner mit meinem fernseher angeschloss ist 52 zoll full hd, also sollte er mindestens ein hd ausgang haben.
naja ich hab keine ahnung. danke schon mal im vorraus und hoffe mir wird schnell geantwortet

das braucht ihr wahrscheins



Informationsliste	Wert
Grafikprozessor Eigenschaften	
Grafikkarte	ATI Radeon X800 (R430)
GPU Codename	R430
PCI-Geräte	1002 / 554F
Transistoren	160 Mio.
Fertigungstechnologie	0.11u
Bustyp	PCI Express x16 @ x16
Speichergröße	256 MB
GPU Takt	392 MHz  (Original: 390 MHz)
RAMDAC Takt	400 MHz
Pixel Pipelines	12
Textureinheiten (TMU) / Pipeline	1
Vertex Shaders	6  (v2.0)
Pixel Shaders	1  (v2.0)
DirectX Hardwareunterstützung	DirectX v9.0
Pixel Fillrate	4704 MPixel/s
Texel Fillrate	4704 MTexel/s

Speicherbus-Eigenschaften	
Bustyp	GDDR3
Busbreite	256 Bit
Tatsächlicher Takt	351 MHz (DDR)  (Original: 350 MHz)
Effektiver Takt	702 MHz
Bandbreite	21.9 GB/s

Speicher Timings	
CAS Latency (CL)	7T
RAS To CAS Delay (tRCD)	7T
RAS Precharge (tRP)	5T
RAS Active Time (tRAS)	14T
Row Refresh Cycle Time (tRFC)	27T
RAS To RAS Delay (tRRD)	5T
Write Recovery Time (tWR)	7T


----------



## Herbboy (26. August 2009)

also, wichtiger wäre: was für ein motherboard hast du? was für ne CPU? 


für 100€ würde ich ne AMD 4850 anbieten. aber nur, wenn dein mainboard auch PCIe hat ^^  und je nach CPU wäre die karte schon viel zu übertrieben.


----------



## noxious (26. August 2009)

Bustyp	PCI Express x16 @ x16
PCIe ist es schonmal.
Jetzt bräuchten wir noch die CPU-Bezeichnung


----------



## KayO2009 (26. August 2009)

also dasta oder ?

Informationsliste    Wert
CPU-Eigenschaften    
CPU Typ    Intel Pentium 4 640, 3200 MHz (16 x 200)
CPU Bezeichnung    Prescott-2M
CPU stepping    N0
Befehlssatz    x86, x86-64, MMX, SSE, SSE2, SSE3
Vorgesehene Taktung    3200 MHz
Min / Max CPU Multiplier    14x / 16x
Engineering Sample    Nein
L1 Trace Cache    12K Instructions
L1 Datencache    16 KB
L2 Cache    2 MB  (On-Die, ECC, ATC, Full-Speed)

Multi CPU    
Motherboard ID    TEMPLATE
CPU #0    Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.20GHz, 3212 MHz
CPU #1    Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.20GHz, 3212 MHz

CPU Technische Informationen    
Gehäusetyp    775 Contact LGA
Gehäusegröße    3.75 cm x 3.75 cm
Transistoren    169 Mio.
Fertigungstechnologie    7M, 90 nm, CMOS, Cu, Low-K Inter-Layer, High-K Gate, Strained Si
Gehäusefläche    135 mm2
Core Spannung    1.3 V
I/O Spannung    1.3 V
Typische Leistung    84 - 115 W  (Abhängig von der Taktung)
Maximale Leistung    101 - 155 W  (Abhängig von der Taktung)

CPU Hersteller    
Firmenname    Intel Corporation
Produktinformation    http://www.intel.com/products/browse/processor.htm

CPU Auslastung    
CPU #1 / HTT Unit #1    0 %
CPU #1 / HTT Unit #2    39 %


----------



## Herbboy (26. August 2009)

o.k, das ist scheinbar ein singlecore-prozessor. ne AMD 4850 wäre da vielleicht sogar schon zu viel, weil spiele, für die so ne karte nötig ist, auch nen dualcore brauchen... ^^   

aber schaden würde ne 4850 auch nicht. is schwer zu sagen, ob du nicht vlt. ne schwächere karte nehmen solltest und dir dann geld sparst.

es wär beinah schon das beste, wenn du ne 60-70€-karte nehmen würdest, die CPU verkaufst und dann für die 20€, die du dafür vlt. bekommst, dann eine 60€ CPU neu kaufst. deine CPU is nämlich sockel 775, dein board also auch, und für den sockel gibt es noch genug preiswerte dualcore-CPUs


was für ein mainboard hast du denn? kannst du zB mit CPU-Z rausfinden.


----------



## KayO2009 (26. August 2009)

mom nicht weg rennen ^^


----------



## KayO2009 (26. August 2009)

was brauchst du genau bitte ?

da steht doch so vieles ^^


----------



## Herbboy (26. August 2009)

nimm einfach mal CPU-Z http://www.chip.de/downloads/CPU-Z_13011109.html  und dann starte das, das is ein kleines tool. dann schreibst du hier rein, was bei "mainboard" unter "manufactorer" und "model" steht, vlt. noch "chipset".

dann weiß man, welche neue CPU vlt. da laufen würde. 


ich bin nämlich ziemlich sicher, dass ne preiswerter dualcore und dazu ne 60€ graka mehr für spiele bringt als wenn du bei deinem pentium 4 ne 100€-karte einbaust.

halbwegs neue spiele brauchen halt nen dualcore, um anständig zu laufen.


----------



## KayO2009 (26. August 2009)

ja hab ich bereits ^^




Manufacturer    Fujitsu Siemens
Model 		  P5SD1-FM2			Rev1.xx
Chipset 	  SIS		649		Rev. 10


----------



## KayO2009 (26. August 2009)

ich hab bei sowas 0 durch blick sry ^^
aber ja ich versteh was du sagst kann dir also folgen


----------



## Herbboy (26. August 2009)

o.k, das is also von nem komplettPC? speziell das board scheint leider keine dualcores betreiben zu können, siehe auch hier: http://forum.ts.fujitsu.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=52&t=26633 


dann kannst du da wenig machen, aber runes of magic müßte trotzdem auch mit deiner CPU gut laufen. als grafikkarte reicht aber dann meiner meinung nach auch ne schwächere karte als eine 4850 - leider weiß ich da aber nicht so gut bescheid, welche "schlechtere" karte gut wäre. zB spontan würd ich sagen: nimm ne 3850 oder 3870. aber die sind kaum preiswerter, jedenfalls nicht bei den shops, die ich kenne. und wenn ne 3850 um die 70€ kostet, dann kannst du auch gleich ne 4850 für 80€ nehmen: http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a400818.html 

aber ein problem gibt es da noch: dein netzteil! wenn das ein komplettPC is, dann reicht das netzteil oft nur für die teile, die schon drin sind... wenn du pech hast, dann reicht das nicht für ne neuere karte. 

hier wäre eine nvidia 9800, die nur 75 Watt verbraucht. das geht ganz sicher, da ne x800 auch so um die 80W braucht: http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a452767.html die wäre schwächer als ne 4850, aber für deine CPU immer noch mehr als genug.

oder die hier: http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a365171.html die is zwar nochmal schwächer, aber sicher immer noch gut genug, preiswerter und keine 60 watt. da würd ich die hardwareversand.de als shop empfehlen.


----------



## KayO2009 (26. August 2009)

was muss ich also tun um das alles ändern zu können ?
hab noch nen 2ten rechner in der ecke stehen der nur piept wenn man ihn anschliesst der ist aber noch älter als dieser den ich benutze 2 zu einem machen ?


----------



## Herbboy (26. August 2009)

KayO2009 schrieb:


> was muss ich also tun um das alles ändern zu können ?
> hab noch nen 2ten rechner in der ecke stehen der nur piept wenn man ihn anschliesst der ist aber noch älter als dieser den ich benutze 2 zu einem machen ?


nee, hol dir einfach eine von den stromsparenden karten, die ich als letztes genannt hab. ich persönlich würd sagen: die 4670 reicht völlig.


----------



## KayO2009 (26. August 2009)

ok das mach ich dann danke dir vielmals ^^


----------



## KayO2009 (26. August 2009)

Sapphire ATI Radeon HD4670 Grafikkarte (PCI-Express, 1GB GDDR3 Speicher, Dual DVI, 1 GPU)

der wäre doch super oder ?


----------



## Herbboy (26. August 2009)

jo, die kannst du nehmen, müßte wie gesagt auch vom strom her nicht zu viel brauchen.


----------



## noxious (26. August 2009)

Wenn es die 4670 auch mit weniger GDDR3-Speicher für weniger Geld gibt kannst du auch die nehmen.
1GB ist bei so einer Karte völlig überdimensioniert. 256MB würden da wohl auch schon ausreichen


----------



## Herbboy (26. August 2009)

hier, die wär sogar passiv gekühlt, also lautlos: http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a394566.html

kannste nehmen, wenn du auch noch 1-2 gehäuselüfter hast.


----------



## KayO2009 (26. August 2009)

weis nicht was ich da drin habe ist halt der fertik pc scaelo p, und ansonsten hab ich da blos arbeitspeicher von kingston und ne billiege soundkarte weill meine andere nicht funtzt. mehr ist da nicht drin
 ja spielt das 512 oder 1 gb keine große rolle ?


----------



## Herbboy (26. August 2009)

KayO2009 schrieb:


> weis nicht was ich da drin habe ist halt der fertik pc scaelo p, und ansonsten hab ich da blos arbeitspeicher von kingston und ne billiege soundkarte weill meine andere nicht funtzt. mehr ist da nicht drin
> ja spielt das 512 oder 1 gb keine große rolle ?


1GB nutzt nur was, wenn man ne sehr gute CPU und einen sehr guten grafikchip hat. die karte wäre aber selbst gar nicht stark genug, um von 1GB zu profitieren.


und lüfter: mach den PC mal auf. vorne ist oft ein lüfter drin, und meistens auch einer hinten in der mitte oder oben. bei ner passiven karte sollte halt ein luftstrom von vorne eher unten nach hinten eher oben gehen. so wie hier: http://www.noctua.at/images/faqs/nh_u12_case_airflow_2.jpg   da wo der rechte pfeil is, haben viele PCs nen lüfter. wichtiger is aber hinten einer, da is bei dem bild nur der vom netzteil, da wäe noch einer unter dem netzteil besser.


----------



## KayO2009 (26. August 2009)

also wenns mans aus der selber perspektive betrachtet dann ist oben rechts einer und darunter noch einer der etwas mehr rechts ist  also ... einer am strom einer am motherboard wenn ich das richtig verstehealso 2


----------



## Herbboy (26. August 2009)

also, zwei lüfter, die quasi vorne am PC sind, und halt der vom netzteil? das müßte an sich reichen. du kannst ja mal bei eingeschaltetem PC die hand vor die graikkarte halten, ob da ein lufzug zu spüren ist, der von vorne kommt.

also, "vorne" = da wo die laufwerke sind.


----------



## KayO2009 (26. August 2009)

wenn dann gazn schwach wäre für nen weiteren lütfer auf jeden fall


----------



## Herbboy (26. August 2009)

KayO2009 schrieb:


> wenn dann gazn schwach wäre für nen weiteren lütfer auf jeden fall


du kannst es ja mal probieren, und wenn die karte nicht zu heiß wird, isses o.k - wenn doch, dann holst du noch einen. ein guter kostet ca 10-15€


----------



## KayO2009 (26. August 2009)

und wie bauch ich das dann ein irgendwo her braucht der ja strom ? 

und irgendwor braucht er ja was zum fest sein gibts da ein tutioal oder so ?


----------



## Herbboy (26. August 2009)

KayO2009 schrieb:


> und wie bauch ich das dann ein irgendwo her braucht der ja strom ?
> 
> und irgendwor braucht er ja was zum fest sein gibts da ein tutioal oder so ?


da musst du im gehäuse schauen, ob da irgendwo so 4 löcher sind, die in einem qudrat angeordnet sind, so etwa: http://www.modtech.de/images/case/klein/13.jpg  => in dem fall hast du 8 löcher in den "ecken", einmal 4 für nen vermutlich 80mm-lüfter und einmal 4 für 120mm.

daran kannst du auch sehen, wie groß der lüfter sein kann. mess das einfach nach, wie weit es von ecke zu ecke is.


und strom: entweder auf dem board wo 2-3 pins sind und irgendwas mit "fan" dransteht, oder über nen adapter direkt an einen freien stecker des netzteils, so ein weißer stecker wir für die festplatte.


----------



## KayO2009 (26. August 2009)

also weitere luftlöcher sind vorhanden, ich kann dir pics vom innen leben hier rein posten wenns nützt weill die anschlüsse das ist grad das prob wahrscheins


----------



## Herbboy (26. August 2009)

also, per adpater an einen netzteilstecker geht IMMER. manche lüfter haben den adapter sogar dabei. aber der luftzug müßte reichen, wenn du den spüren kannst. ansonsten such halt eine 4670 mit eigenem lüfter.


----------



## KayO2009 (26. August 2009)

http://www.amazon.de/Sapphire-Radeon-Grafikkarte-Speicher-HDMI-Ausgang/dp/B001PA8DLM

so einer ?


----------



## Herbboy (26. August 2009)

ja, aber der preis is viel zu hoch.

hier, guter shop und preiswerter: http://www3.hardwareversand.de/_/articledetail.jsp?aid=25946&agid=717&ref=13 

so, bin jezt weg, gleich kommt besuch ^^


----------



## KayO2009 (26. August 2009)

ok viel spaß dann noch schreib dir nach dem eingbaus schönen abend noch^^


----------



## KayO2009 (27. August 2009)

wollte gerade bestellen aber welcher der beiden ist jetzt vom model her besser ?

http://www3.hardwareversand.de/_/articledetail.jsp;jsessionid=h2d77upzmeqo?aid=25946&agid=717&ref=13

oder 

http://www.amazon.de/Sapphire-Radeon-Grafikkarte-Speicher-HDMI-Ausgang/dp/B001PA8DLM

ist die letzte frage ^^


----------



## HanFred (27. August 2009)

die zweite wird leiser sein, was du auch den bewertungen entnehmen kannst.
es sind wohl dieselben karten, nur mit unterschiedlichen kühlern.


----------



## KayO2009 (27. August 2009)

aha ok danke schön dann bestell ich die ^^


----------



## KayO2009 (27. August 2009)

ok ist bestellt, brauch ich nochwas um mein pc auf forderman zu bringen ?


----------



## Herbboy (27. August 2009)

KayO2009 schrieb:


> ok ist bestellt, brauch ich nochwas um mein pc auf forderman zu bringen ?


neue CPU und mainboard, aber das wär wohl zu viel   vlt. noch etwas mehr RAM dazukaufen ?


und ob du nur wegend es evlt. leiseren lüfters so viel geld zahlen sollst? ich find den amazonpreis viel zu teuer. hol dir lieber die bei hardwareversand.


----------



## KayO2009 (27. August 2009)

schon vorbei -_-

ist ja egal, schauen wir weiter, ok was genau was muss ich wissen oder was musst du wissen ?

und ich hab mir vor paar wochen arbeitspeicher eingebaut denn da

Kingston KTD8300/512 PC-3200 Arbeitspeicher 512 MB (400 MHz, DIMM 184-polig, CL3) DDR SDRAM


----------



## Herbboy (27. August 2009)

KayO2009 schrieb:


> schon vorbei -_-
> 
> ist ja egal, schauen wir weiter, ok was genau was muss ich wissen oder was musst du wissen ?
> 
> ...


jetzt zusätzlich oder NUR den? wieviel hast du denn jetzt insgesamt?


----------



## KayO2009 (27. August 2009)

zusätlich hab noch einen 512er aber  der ist nicht so gut wie der

modul size              512 MB                                    Correction           None

max bandwithd      PC3200 (200MHz )                Registered         No

Manufacturer         Infineon                                     Buffered              No

Part Number          64D64320HU5C
Serial Number       010F3C11                                 Week/Year        56 / 05



                                                       JEDEC #1           JEDEC #2    JEDEC #3

Frequency                                       133MHz            166MHz          200 MHz
CAS# Latency                                    2.0                        2.5                  3.0
RAS# to CAS#                                     2                           3                      3
RAS# Precharge                                 2                             3                   3
tRAS                                                      6                            7                     8
Voltage                                                 2.5V                  2.5 V                  2.5 V


----------



## KayO2009 (27. August 2009)

hab nur 2 slots


----------



## Herbboy (27. August 2009)

insgesamt 1GB is o.k für dein system. 2GB wären fast schon zu teuer, weil DDR1-RAM kaum mehr hergestellt und daher sehr teuer geworden is.


----------



## KayO2009 (27. August 2009)

und was ist dann nun mit cpu und mainboard


----------



## HanFred (27. August 2009)

KayO2009 schrieb:


> und was ist dann nun mit cpu und mainboard


   bevor du die auch noch wechselst, würde ich lieber noch ein wenig sparen und dann einen komplett neuen PC kaufen.
es bringt wenig, in veraltete technologie zu investieren. ein bisschen lebensverlängernde massnahmen sind ok, zuviel lohnt sich aber einfach nicht. denn wie Herb schon schrieb, ist alte technologie manchmal (zumindest verhältnismässig) teurer als neue.


----------



## KayO2009 (27. August 2009)

verstehe, schaue also erstmal, ob die neue grafikkarte mir nützt ^^ wenn sie erstmal drin ist meld mich wieder


----------

